# WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"



## Cayman XT (6. Dezember 2010)

*WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WikiLeaks-Mitgründer Julian Assange habe gedroht, dass er seine Informationen unzensiert veröffentlichen werde, wenn man ihn festnehmen sollte. Die Gruppe habe es geschafft von Leuten unterstützt zu werden, da sie jede einzelne Datei kontrolliert hätten, um Details zu zensieren die unzensiert das Leben vieler Menschen auf's Spiel gesetzt hätten.

Assange, der behauptet die US-Regierung sei darauf aus ihn zu kriegen habe gedroht, dass falls er festgenommen werden sollte, er alle Informationen ohne Zensur veröffentlichen werde. Angeblich halte er die Leben von amerikanischen Informanten in Afghanistan als Geisel um sicherzustellen, dass er wegen einer Vergewaltigungsbeschuldigung nicht hinter Gittern muss, so Fudzilla.

Die 1,3 Gigabyte-Datei, welche diesen Sommer durch "file-sharing"-Seiten verteilt wurde und mit einer unknackbaren 256-bit-Verschlüsselung gesichert sei, beinhalte Vollversionen aller US-Dokumente, die bis Dato von WikiLeaks erhalten wurden - unter Anderem der Dokumente die bislang der Öffentlichkeit vorenthalten oder zum Schutze von Spionen, Informanten und Soldaten zensiert wurden.

Assange's Anwalt Mark Stephens warnte damit, dass wenn Assenge wegen einem Vergewaltigungsvorwurf in Schweden oder einer Anklage wegen Hochverrats, welche von US-Politikern vorgeschlagen wurde, zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung gebracht werden sollte, er den Entschlüsselungscode veröffentlichen werde.

Assenge sähe seine Aktion als berechtigt, da WikiLeaks "Thema für Cyberangriffe und Zensur auf der ganzen Welt sei und sie sich selbst schützen müssen... Dies sei für sie das, was sie unter einer thermonuklearen Gerätschaft im Informationszeitalter verstehen würden.

US-Politiker Newt Gingrich habe für eine Strafverfolgung Assenge's aufgerufen, da Assenge angeblich in terroristischen Aktivitäten tätig sei und deswegen wie jeder andere Staatsfeind behandelt werden solle. Natürlich könne Gingrich sagen was er wolle. Assenge sei numal kein US-Bürger und, da er die Dokumente nicht selbst gestohlen habe sei er zudem unter dem Schutz der Redefreiheitbestimmung der US-Verfassung.

Aber der schwedische Sex-Fall sei anders. Was alarmierender sei ist, dass Assenge bereit wäre WikiLeaks zu benutzen in der Absicht, seine Festnahme, welche etwas privates ist, zu stoppen, was ihn für Vogelfrei erklären würde oder anders ausgedrückt - Er steht somit über dem Gesetz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Quelle: Wikileaks boss blackmails world

*P.S.: Jederzeit offen für Korrekturen* *...*


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

Letzteres trifft doch aber nur zu wenn der Sex-Fall auch wirklich stattgefunden hat.

Der Begriff Vogelfrei ist in dem Zusammenhang aber irgendwie falsch oder?


----------



## Superwip (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*



> dass Assenge bereit wäre WikiLeaks zu stoppen


Ich denke nicht, dass er das kann... er ist der "Sprecher" von Wikileaks aber ich bin mit 100% sicher, dass er bei weitem nicht der einzige ist, der an Wikileaks arbeitet; Wikileaks könnte auch ohne ihn weitermachen


> seine Festnahme, welche etwas privates ist


Seine mögliche Festnahme wäre sicherlich eines nicht: seine Privatsache; eine "Privatperson" ist Assenge meiner Meinung nach schon lange nichtmehr...


----------



## Thunderstom (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

Jetzt haben wir 2 Wikileaks Threads 
Aber ja du hast recht aber es gibt auch stimmen die sagen das es keine Vergewaltigung war siehe link aus dem anderen Thread


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*



Superwip schrieb:


> Seine mögliche Festnahme wäre sicherlich eines nicht: seine Privatsache; eine "Privatperson" ist Assenge meiner Meinung nach schon lange nichtmehr...



Bei der Festnahme wegen Vergewaltigung wäre es nach wie vor Privatsache.


----------



## Cayman XT (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er das kann... er ist der "Sprecher" von Wikileaks aber ich bin mit 100% sicher, dass er bei weitem nicht der einzige ist, der an Wikileaks arbeitet; Wikileaks könnte auch ohne ihn weitermachen
> 
> Seine mögliche Festnahme wäre sicherlich eines nicht: seine Privatsache; eine "Privatperson" ist Assenge meiner Meinung nach schon lange nichtmehr...



Da hast du was falsch zitiert. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er versucht WikiLeaks zu stoppen, sondern seine Festnahme . Seine Festnahme wegen Hochverrats ---> da hast du Recht. Aber! seine Verhaftung wegen einer persönlichen/privaten Angelegenheit, in diesem Fall der Vergewaltigungsvorwurf ---> ... .

MfG

Edit: @Necrobutcher: So schaut's aus.


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

zu dem Vorwurf wurde ja hier schon was verlinkt:

Alles Schall und Rauch: Was in Schweden als Vergewaltigung gilt

aber fals es alle noch nicht gelesen haben sollten


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 2 Wikileaks Threads
> Aber ja du hast recht aber es gibt auch stimmen die sagen das es keine Vergewaltigung war siehe link aus dem anderen Thread


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Vergewaltigung nur erfunden wurde. Er bestreitet es ja auch selber vehement. Ich glaube nicht das er so etwas getan hat.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

Ich glaube kein Wort von dem was über die Vergewaltigung gesagt wird. Aber selbst wenn ist das fernab von der ganzen Wikileaks Sache zu sehen, ich meine ich kenne sonst keinen Vergewaltiger der von Interpol gesucht wird.


----------



## Cayman XT (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 2 Wikileaks Threads



Wurde das gleiche schonmal berichtet ?

@GoldenMic: Das mit Interpol find ich auch etwas extrem.

'XT


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

Wikileaks ist genau das, worauf die Welt gewartet hat. Endlich wird denen von oben mal ordentlich ans Bein gepisst. Klar das dass denen gar nicht passt, aber sie müssen ganz schön aufpassen, das Volk steht nämlich schon auf Seite von Assange.


----------



## GaAm3r (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

Naja hoffentlich wird er nicht gefasst


----------



## zøtac (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*

mMn ist dem der das mit der Vergewaltigung glaubt nicht mehr zu helfen - das ist doch nur nen Vorwand um dem den Gar aus zu machen. 
Ich warte schon auf die Nachricht 
"Assange bei Polizei Einsatz wegen bedrohen von Beamten mit einer Waffe erschossen"


----------



## Freestyler808 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

soweit wirds nicht kommen


----------



## poiu (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

genau der landet in einem CIA Erholungszentrum zb auf den paradiesischen Kuba


----------



## eVAC (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Eigentlich braucht der sich gar nicht wundern, dass ihn alle schnappen wollen.
Derart heikle Informationen zu veröffentlichen, die im schlimmsten Falle internationale Spannungen auslösen können, ist schon ganz schön....gewagt^^
Von dem Vorwurf der Vergewaltigung halte ich auch nichts, sowas ist schnell erfunden, wenn man jmd. drankriegen will.
Aber wenn der jetzt auch noch versucht alle zu erpressen, weil er sonst noch geheimere Daten veröffentlicht, ist schon übel.
Andererseits ne hammer Verteidigung


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Als ob Assanges Fehlen noch etwas ändern würde. Wikileaks wird auch ohne den Überleben, und wollte nicht sowieso ein ehemaliger Partner von Assange ein Wikileaks-ähnliches Portal in nächster Zeit eröffnen ? Die USA sollten sich lieber damit abfinden, dass sie sich nicht mehr heimlich jeden Mist erlauben können.

Wobei das Veröffentlichen von simplen Lästerein über Politiker anderer Länder (Teflon-Merkel) ein ziemlicher Schwachsinn ist. Last die Leute doch lästern, dass ist doch nicht ungewöhnliches ?! ...
Sie tun es ja nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## DaStash (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erreicht neuen Status - "above the law"*



Thunderstom schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir 2 Wikileaks Threads
> Aber ja du hast recht aber es gibt auch stimmen die sagen das es keine Vergewaltigung war siehe link aus dem anderen Thread


Sehe ich auch so. Die News ist gut aber langsam gibt es zu viele Wikileaks-Threads, die sollte mal ein MOD zusammenfassen. 

MfG


----------



## takan (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

julian assange kommt doch aus australien, wie soll dann das rechtssystem der usa funktionieren..., und der vorfall war in schweden, sprich schwedische gesetze...


----------



## Aholic (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Wikileaks war ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Und eine Festnahme wird daran garantiert nichts ändern. Wikileaks rollt, und wird so schnell nicht gestoppt werden. 
Achja, und das ist auch gut so 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wenn die Seite des ehem. Programmierers online geht.


----------



## MomentInTime (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Politik & guter HipHop zur Parodie verschränkt: Musikvideo zu Wikileaks. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXbCwq4ewBU


----------



## X Broster (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*



takan schrieb:


> julian assange kommt doch aus australien, wie soll dann das rechtssystem der usa funktionieren..., und der vorfall war in schweden, sprich schwedische gesetze...


Australien hat angekündigt ihn bei Festnahme an die USA auszuliefern.
Und Schweden, naja, da kann man von Gleichem ausgehen, weil der Vergewaltigungsvorwurf 100% aus Amiland kam.


----------



## Parzival (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Die Vergewaltigungsgeschichte kommt natürlich wirklich zu einem merkwürdigen Zeitpunkt. Aber das er in der Sache unschuldig ist, würde ich nicht gleich behaupten. Dafür sollte er sich eigentlich verantwortlichen. Wenn er es nicht gemacht hat, hat er ja dafür nix zu befürchten. Aber die Aussage was er alles für Sachen veröffentlichen würde, wenn er geschnappt wird, zeigt irgendwie schon das da wohl was dran ist. Das sieht so ein bisschen danach aus: wenn ihr mich kriegt zieh ich auch alle anderen mit runter. Und das macht den Menschen ungemein gefährlich und kriminell.


----------



## HawkEy3 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Auch interessant.

YouTube - KenFm über Wiki Leaks

@Parzival: In Schweden ist das Recht nicht wie man denken sollte, "Vergewaltigung" muss dort nichts mit Gewalt zu tun haben. Mehr HIER

PS: wie kann man das yt video direkt hier einbetten?


----------



## 3-way (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Leute der Typ soll durch diese Anklage einfach mundtod gemacht werden. Wer ernsthaft davon ausgeht, dass an dieser 
Vergewaltigung etwas dran sein könnte der hat nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.
Wollt ich an dieser Stelle einfach nur mal klarstellen. Und seine Reaktion halte ich für nachvollziehbar und auch völlig richtig!

Ah ja: Die Kleine die ihn angezeigt hat sieht echt geil aus: http://files.abovetopsecret.com/images/member/76a074a1ba72.jpg


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

wegen der vergewaltigung, die meisten hier wissen nichtmal um was es dabei geht.. um mal alle aufzuklären: der hatte mit einer seiner mitarbeiterinnen ein verhältniss, da er angst hatte vor der cia wohnte er nicht in einem hotel sondern bei ihr zuhause. also die vögelten da fröhlich rum, um nebenbei fing er auch ein verhältniss mit der besten freundin seiner geliebten an. und vögelte auch diese durch. dann mußte er wieder verreisen, sie brachte ihm zum bahnhof, er reiste ab und sie traf sich wieder mit ihrer tollen freundin, die dreiecksbez. flog auf und die beiden sagten sich dann wohl wir zeigen den mal an. das hat nix mit der cia oder interpol verschwörung zu tun, ist einfach ne rache aktion der betrogenen ex. die hat sogar im netz ne hp oder so wo die eine liste hat wie man mit exfreunden umgeht von denen man betrogen wurde. irgendwo da steht auch sowas wie: dem kerl das leben zur hölle machen oder ihm da treffen wo es ihm am meisten schadet.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Naja, der Schall und Rauch Blog zu dem Thema sagt eh alles was man über diese Anzeige-Farce zu wissen braucht ....

Trotzdem: Dass Assange die Leben der Informanten als "Geisel nehmen will" indem er mit der Herausgabe des Keys zur unzensierten Fassung aller Dokumente auf Wikileaks droht halte ich für falsch, die können nun wirklich nix dafür ... ein wenig gefiltert gehört das schon. :-/


----------



## Skysnake (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Naja, ist aber halt die klassische Rückversicherung, wenn dir ein Geheimdienst auf den Socken ist. Denn da stellt sich dann die Frage, einen (in Ihren Augen) Drecksack aufknüpfen und x Agenten verlieren, die man erst wieder einschleusen muss, oder aber noch bischen warten die Agenten behalten, bzw austauschen und auf nen günstigeren Zeitpunkt warten.


----------



## butter_milch (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Die Methoden die bisher angewandt wurden um gegen WikiLeaks und ihren Sprecher vorzugehen sind für mich Indiz genug, dass die Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe frei erfunden sind.

Da es sich durch die jetzige Situation *niemals* ermitteln lassen wird ob an diesen Vorwürfen überhaupt etwas dran ist, kann man eigentlich würfeln und sich dann für eine Seite entscheiden. Ich wähle WikiLeaks.

Assange wird nicht in den Knast gehen, ohne die Daten zu veröffentlichen (was sogar ich nicht befürworte, sollte es sich um Namen von Informanten im Kriegsgebiet handeln) und die USA und ihre Schoßhündchen werden nicht ruhen bevor er mundtot gemacht wurde.

Es ist traurig, dass es soweit kommen muss, dass Assange das Leben anderer gefährden muss um sein eigenes zu schützen. Er hat in meinen Augen nichts verbrochen. 

Wenn Politiker für ihre Entscheidungen und ihr Verhalten nicht kritisiert werden wollen, sollen sie von Anfang an das richtige tun. Aber ihre Verbrechen und Fehltritte dann zu verschleiern ist einfach nur erbärmlich.


----------



## Jami (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Seh ich genau so. Bislang kann man nichts sicher sagen, ob Assange was verbrochen hat, ich halte die Vergewaltigungsvorwürfe aber auch für erfunden. 
Die wahren Verbrecher sind aber auf jeden Fall die betreffenden Politiker, die jetzt, wo Assange ihnen auf die Füße tritt, übertrieben rumheulen, und noch unsachlicher werden. 
Absolut LÄCHERLICH was die Ami´s da abziehen, ihn wegen ihrer Fehler zum Staatsfeind zu erklären. Das diese dumme Palin allen ernstes die Todesstrafe für ihn fordert...
Immer schön austeilen, aber nicht einstecken können.


----------



## Magic12345 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Hmm, damit wäre doch endlich mal geklärt, dass die Geiheimdienste eine 256 Bit Verschlüsselung doch nicht knacken können.

Die US Geheimdienste versuchen seit Wochen bestimmt genau das!


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

die nsa kann das garantiert.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*



Sash schrieb:


> die nsa kann das garantiert.



Im Notfall könnte das wirklich noch als Gefährdung der nationalen Sicherheit eingestuft werden und somit dürfte die Behörde auch einschreiten.


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

die hats garantiert bereits.. man sollte wissen das keine us behörde mehr gelder bekommt als die nsa. die haben in ihrem hq einen stromverbrauch wie eine ganze stadt. bestimmt nicht weil die da keine glühsparlampen verwenden.. davon müßten die das gar nicht knacken, die sollten wissen was ihnen geklaut wurde.


----------



## Ascor (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Assange in Großbritannien verhaftet | tagesschau.de

wtf?


----------



## Sash (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

da es nur eine racheaktion der ex war wird da nix weiter kommen, am ende stehts aussage gegen aussage.


----------



## Aholic (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*



Ascor schrieb:


> Assange in Großbritannien verhaftet | tagesschau.de
> 
> wtf?


Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...eaks-julian-assange-ist-verhaftet-worden.html


----------



## Pikus (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

O_o mal sehn, wie lange es dauert, bis der Code für die verbreitete datei veröffentlicht wird


----------



## HawkEy3 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Naja er hat sich ja von selbst gestellt,  sehr interessant was jetzt passiert.


----------



## GaAm3r (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Ich sag nur Defcon 1 ......


----------



## Nathanael (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Der  Mensch wir mir immer mehr suspekt. Wenn er Namen von Informanten in Afghanistan veröffentlicht, verurteil er sie u.u. zum Tode. Wie soll so etwas moralisch gerechtfertigt werden? (Hat er das nicht schon? Ich kenne mich mit dechiffrierung nicht so gut aus)

Die Vergewaltigunssache ist offenbar wirklich eine Inszinierung. Da es aber so offensichtlich ist, wird er dafür wohl (hoffe ich) nicht angeklagt.

Ich frage mich was ihn berechtigt  Menschenleben aufs Spiel zu setzten. Irgendwo hört ein "Kampf für die Freiheit auf".

Viele Veröffentlichungen waren zwar medial wirksam aber welchen Sinn hatten sie? Inwiefern haben sie Freiheit gefördert und es so etwas wie internen diplomatischen Briefverkehr darf es doch geben? Ich meine jetzt nicht, dass alle alle Wikileaks Veröffentlichungen sinnfrei sind.

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu dem WikiLeaks Video, das überall kursiert, in dem auf irakische Passanten das Feuer eröffnet wird. Nirgendwo sieht man wer die Schüsse abgibt. Kann mir jemand vielleicht dazu irgednwelche Links angeben?

Hm... ich habe mich heute mit meinem Vater darüber unterhalten, er sagte folgendes :



> Man wird ihn irgendwann erhängt auffinden und er wird mir nicht leid tun.


Da ist nur die Meinung meines Vaters, nicht meine! Ich habe es nur als einen interessanten Standpunkt dahingeschrieben.


----------



## HawkEy3 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Frag dein Vater ob er den Mut hätte geheime Dokumente unter seinem Namen zu veröffentlichen, die die Lügen der Mächtigen aufdecken....
Meine Eltern denken ähnlich,  ich verstehe nicht warum die ältere Generation so unkritisch ist?
Sie vertrauen den Politikern voll und ganz  und offensichtliche Skandale werden klein geredet.  Ich versteh das nicht.

Zu seinem angeblichen Drohungen Namen der Informanten zu nennen: Das wäre wirklich nicht richtig von ihm und würde seine Ansehen zerstören. *ABER* bis jetzt alles Spekulation! Bis jetzt hat er nichts dergleichen gemacht! Mal sehen,  außerdem hat er sich ja freiwillig gestellt.  Also warum sollte er jetzt sagen:  weil ich verhaftet wurde veröffentliche ich alles  - macht doch kein Sinn.


----------



## Nathanael (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Na ja, unkritisch ist mein Vater gerade nicht. Ich höre mir mein ganzes Leben von ihm an wie ******* und verlogen die Regierung unter der er ausfgewchsen ist, also die der Volksrepublik Polen, war. Aber du hast Recht, sind erstmals vorwiegend Spekulationen. Ich bin gespannt was passiert, ist er zu bekannt und falls man ihn tatsächlich erhängt finden sollte, geht die Hölle los da ihn sehr viele unterstützen.


----------



## Pikus (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*



HawkEy3 schrieb:


> Naja er hat sich ja von selbst gestellt,  sehr interessant was jetzt passiert.



Nein, er war ja nur uf der Polizeiwache, um details über seine Verhaftung zu bekommen. Und in dem moment hat die polizei einfach zugeschlagen und ihn festgenommen.


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Nein, er war ja nur uf der Polizeiwache, um details über seine Verhaftung zu bekommen. Und in dem moment hat die polizei einfach zugeschlagen und ihn festgenommen.



Ach ja? Da habe ich das aber anders gelesen, wo hast du die Information her?

MFG


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Nein, er war ja nur uf der Polizeiwache, um details über seine Verhaftung zu bekommen. Und in dem moment hat die polizei einfach zugeschlagen und ihn festgenommen.


 
Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. In den Nachrichten hieß es zumindest er hätte sich gestellt.
Selbst wenn es nicht so gewesen wäre, ginge er doch sicherlich nicht auf eine Polizeiwache um dort Details einzuholen, wenn eh schon nach ihm gefahndet wird.
Das wäre doch idiotisch.


----------



## Pikus (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Öhm... oder ich hab mich verhört, kam gestern so um 20 Uhr in der tageschau... Ich guck mal auf der HP 


//edit: hab mich nicht verhört, bei* 2:50* 

http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/sendung/ts23404.html


----------



## DaStash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

Auf Spiegel.de ist zu lesen das er sich gestellt hat.
...der sich am Dienstagvormittag in London der Polizei stellte...

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: WikiLeaks-Chef erhält Status "above the law"*

ich verfolg das ganze ja scho mit nem bissl spannung ^^

wies scheint, is die vergewaltigungssache ja scho bissl älter, wie das wikileaks zeug - könnt also was dran sein. andererseits isses eben auch schön verschwörungstheoretisch ala "aus der bahn haben" 

aber gibts dafür ne quelle, das er so informanten infos hat? weil ich weis nur, das er "interna" veröffentlichen will. aber um was es dabei geht... ich kanns mir nich vorstellen, das er ernsthaft au noch sagt, um was es sich speziell handelt. dann würde er den leutchens ja schön zeit geben, sich ausreden zBsp zurecht zulegen (ma vom worst case fall ausgegangen ^^). wenn man das ned sagt, muss man sich notfalls improvisiert rechtfertigen oder sich auf sehr sehr viele rechtfertigungen vorbereiten - denn ich denk ma ned, das son staat (ned nur die usa) nur an einem stecken dreck kleben hat.

also das mit den onformanten bla da is für mich nur gerüchteküche un vllt au wieder nen versuch der schlechtrederei (siehe die moral-frage hier).


----------

